# How would you recommend a newbie learn Socionics?



## rwekcouyrayd (Mar 19, 2019)

Socionics seems to be an interesting system, but pretty complicated and all over the place, an interrelated complicatedness at that.

Currently I know close to nothing of Socionics, just the existence of things like information elements, Model A, intertype relationships, quadras, positive and negative functions, as well as how to derive the three letter codes (not used to them yet!). Other than possible confusion with MBTI and cognitive functions, I'm a clean slate to all this. 

How would you suggest I and other newbies learn the ins and outs of Socionics? Do I like, just start reading away at the stickied threads and catch on along the way? If possible, an order of which parts to start out with and progress to would be most helpful. It'll also be great if you could post some links to resources here. 

Also, what do you think about these sites?

Introduction to socionics - Wikisocion
https://www.socioniko.net/en/index.html

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Check out School System of Socionics. It explains it better in my opinion, but other people also seemed to like it as source when i showed it to them too. There's an english and russian version


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

wikisocion is good, mostly stick to model a and just participate in discussions with other people is enough


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

Wikisocion isn’t recommended. People are liberal with their edits.

System School is good. You can also find articles on ResearchGate.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

rwekcouyrayd said:


> How would you suggest I and other newbies learn the ins and outs of Socionics? Do I like, just start reading away at the stickied threads and catch on along the way? If possible, an order of which parts to start out with and progress to would be most helpful. It'll also be great if you could post some links to resources here.


For starters, I'd suggest reading pages about 
- Information elements (called IEs for short)
- Model A and Functions
- and how type names are formed
then progressing to reading the profiles of different types. Start with types that are either most interesting or most familiar to you. While you'll be reading their profiles, consider how their associated IEs relate to the type specifics and characteristics mentioned in the profile. Watching interviews of some benchmark figures also helps - you can use this benchmark page or the polls posted here to find some benchmarks.

Also, don't expect to learn about socionics quickly. For most who take a dive into it, it takes years to learn it well, so don't worry if it seems too confusing and daunting in your first year. Continue reading and making observations of people and eventually it will come together for you. There isn't a one approach to socionics that works for everyone, since each one of us thinks differently (as socionics already suggests). In the process of learning, you will find your own approach to it.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Read up

https://www.sociotype.com/socionics/


----------



## Put (May 8, 2018)

This is just my opinion, but reading giant walls of text doesn't really help me at all. It just leaves me sitting there with a whole lot of stuff, and not knowing what to do with it. I recommend maybe just reading a few sources, and then interact with socionics communities like this forum, subreddits, discord servers group chats etc and ask questions. And sometimes in discord, you can actively VC with other socionics types so you can see the interaction styles and cognitive functions actually happen. That's how I learned socionics and I found it more pleasant and easier than just sitting down and doing hard research


----------

